# HTML-Code sichtbar machen



## uwee (17. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

ich weiss, es könnte eine blöde Frage sein, ich hoffe, ihr seht es mir nach:

Wie mache ich mitten auf einer HTML-Seite Quellcode sichtbar?
Wenn ich schreibe:


```
<b><u>Neu</u></b>
```
steht hinterher in dicker unterstrichener Schrift das Wort NEU da.

es soll aber

<b><u>Neu</u></b>

da stehen... die Seite soll die beiden Befehle <b> und <u> nicht als Befehl sondern als Text interpretieren und ausgeben.
Und das mitten im Normalen Text.


Danke!


----------



## saschaf (17. Dezember 2004)

Anleitung:

1) Rechtsklick => Quellcode anzeigen
2) Dokument durchsuchen: "es soll aber"
3) Zwei Zeilen tiefer steht deine Lösung.


----------



## MCIglo (17. Dezember 2004)

Nein, ich glaube, du hast ihn falsch verstanden. Er möchte sich nicht den Code einer Seite ansehen, sondern auf seiner Seite Code-Schnippsel zeigen.

Das Problem hierbei ist, dass du weder < noch > dazu verwenden darfst.
Du musst es so machen:

```
&lt;b&gt;&lt;u&gt;NEU&lt;/b&gt;&lt;/u&gt;
```
&lt; steht hierbei für <
&gt; für >


----------



## uwee (17. Dezember 2004)

ja, genau so ist es...

aber saschaf hatte shcon recht. das steht schließlich im Quelltext dieser Seite!

DANKE euch beiden!


----------



## redlama (17. Dezember 2004)

@MCIglo: Nein, Du hattest saschaf falsch verstanden. Die Anleitung ist korrekt:
In diesem Beitrag, also hier auf dieser Seite den Quelltext anschauen und dann wie beschrieben, dass hätte uwee exakt den Code angezeigt, den er sucht und den Du gepostet hast.

redlama


----------



## MCIglo (17. Dezember 2004)

Achso, nun versteh ich das 
Dann hab ich saschaf falsch verstanden, jo


----------

